# Malus Darkblade



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I've read the whole series, got the first omnibus and the last 2 books stand alone.

I wondered, is his soul given back to him by Tz'arkan?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's been so long I actually forgot what happened in the end now lol although I'd love it if they did more like they said they would.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

No, he doesn't but goes on a quest to find Tz'arkan and get back his soul. I am really, really struggling to get through the first Omnibus. I've got to the bit where he's fought the army of Wights, and I don't think lots of it makes sense. Like he's just put in lots of extra words to rack up the page count. Grrr, I hate it when they do that.

Midnight


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I love the series, everything malus does come back to smash him in the face with a vengance!

Keep with it matey! the 4th book is my favourite by far! cracking story!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes and no, he gets it back for about 5 minutes untill Tarkan steals it again when he flees.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I loved the series, but to be honest, the ending ticked me off. For a few months after I finished the last one I kept searching for the next book so I could find out what happened. Once I finally realized that there wasnt another book, I dug the last one out and re-read the last 60 (or so) pages. That's when I got really mad. He did all that, we followed him through all that crap, and they end it like that?! I really want another book (or 3) to finish out the story.
It's like Ciaphus(SP) Cain: Hero of the Imperium. I can only find the omnibus and nothing else after that. I really liked reading those books and I'm left wanting MORE. Maybe I'm behind the times and they stopped printing them? I dont know, but I just cant seem to find anything else besides the omnibus. But what's really odd, is I seem to remember that I used to see (when I was only reading warhammer and not 40k) that there were a bunch of Cain books on the shelves.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Loki1416 said:


> It's like Ciaphus(SP) Cain: Hero of the Imperium. I can only find the omnibus and nothing else after that. I really liked reading those books and I'm left wanting MORE. Maybe I'm behind the times and they stopped printing them? I dont know, but I just cant seem to find anything else besides the omnibus. But what's really odd, is I seem to remember that I used to see (when I was only reading warhammer and not 40k) that there were a bunch of Cain books on the shelves.


Well there's 3 other books out as well- _Death or Glory_, _Duty Calls_, _Cain's Last Stand_- which are being released as a second omnibus in october and a new novel to be released in December. So yeah, there's a fair few Ciaphas Cain books you've missed (and none of them are out of print).


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I have _Ciaphas Cain: Hero of the Imperium_, _Death or Glory_, _Duty Calls_ and _Cain's Last Stand_. Though ill still get the upcoming omnibus _Ciaphas Cain: Defender of the Imperium_ for the new short stories. Plus its a nice format.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

That's great! Thanks for the info Baron.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

As far as I understood, Mike Lee is meant to be revisiting Malus Darkblade after he finishes doing the Nagash Stories for Time of Legends, whether that is still true I don't know as things change.

The reason I loved Malus is because he's kind of like Gotrek and Felix but actually gets battered a lot, he does win eventually but in the process has seven shades of **** kicked out of him where as Gotrek and Felix tend to blow through every, well Gotrek does at least.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Generally more interesting books (atleast to me) than Gotrek and Felix stories. Character is more complicated and love stories written from the other side. Mike Lee disappointed me on his HH novel, but Malus has been quite good after 2 novels.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I think the 2nd DA book is alot better than the first.

Way i see it he got a bit of a shit deal having to finish up on the DA's


----------



## donskar (Apr 8, 2010)

Mea culpa, but I just can not get into Malus books. I tried -- actually bought both omnibuses -- but staggered through book one, then could not get through book two. Actually gave up and read instead Russell Kirkpatrick's Fire of Heaven trilogy. But that's another thread.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I love this series though I seem to have misplaced my 3rd book. If it does continue the series I hope Mike Lee just does it by himself without Abnett. While I would like to see this series contineue there is much more I would rather see from Abnett like the Bequin trilogy and more gaunt books.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

While I do love the Malus Darkblade books, I like the Gotrek and Felix novels more. Can't get better than Snorri and Malakai.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I got bored with the G&F series pretty quickly.

I found there was alot more plot and twists in the malus books and that did appeal to me!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

jasonbob said:


> I love this series though I seem to have misplaced my 3rd book. If it does continue the series I hope Mike Lee just does it by himself without Abnett. While I would like to see this series contineue there is much more I would rather see from Abnett like the Bequin trilogy and more gaunt books.


Dan Abnett doesn't write the _Malus Darkblade_ novels, he just created the characters and broad plot-line of the comic books. Its Mike Lee that writes the novels and fleshes out the story,


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

My only problem with MD is that there are only 2 characters: Malus and the Daemon. All the good supporting characters got wasted in the first book...though some do make a later appearance, which made me happy. G & F never lacks for characters.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah But the ones that do come back have their own plot line!

Id rather have fewer characters with a more developed plot line than many with a little.


----------

